# Long term rental west of Malaga



## GDSW (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello All,
This is my first post...
I've joined because I'm hoping somebody out there will be able to help me in the search of a property for long term rental in southern Andalucia.
We are planning on moving out within the next two/three months but would like to rent a property first for a minimum of six months and maybe up to a year.

We keep hearing that it's the best thing to do to ensure it's the right thing to do.

So if anybody knows of a property with at least two bedrooms and preferably not too remote and with some form of outdoor space (garage and plunge pool would be a bonus) in one of the following areas, please get in touch:

Gaucin
Jimena De La Frontera
El Colmenar (Estacion de Gaucin)
Casares Pueblo o Montana
Villanueva Del Trabuco


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You need to google some agents in your chosen areas - then you can maybe take a look when you come out ?????

Jo xxx


----------



## GDSW (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello,
Thank you but I have been in touch with most if not all the local estate agents and not one has been able to email me details of a furnished property available for long term rental.
The problem seems to be the same: all the properties expect to have profitable summer weekly rentals... Unfortunately for us!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

GDSW said:


> Hello,
> Thank you but I have been in touch with most if not all the local estate agents and not one has been able to email me details of a furnished property available for long term rental.
> The problem seems to be the same: all the properties expect to have profitable summer weekly rentals... Unfortunately for us!



Spanish agents are notoriously bad at using e-mail. You'll probably find the best way of doing it is to turn up on their doorsteps or phone them when you're there so they can arrange to take you to see them. 

The time of the year isnt good. Prices do shoot up in the summer, that said, as long as you're not looking for something too touristy and maybe offer to pay up front, you may get lucky

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

GDSW said:


> Hello,
> Thank you but I have been in touch with most if not all the local estate agents and not one has been able to email me details of a furnished property available for long term rental.
> The problem seems to be the same: all the properties expect to have profitable summer weekly rentals... Unfortunately for us!


agents rarely deal with prospective tenants until they are right in front of them..... what is available today might not be available in two to three months

you will be told that the rental business is slow - but good properties are snapped up

I recently moved - downsizing since the family has..... I had barely given notice & told a couple of friends when I started getting phone calls from people wanting to have a quick look & 'put in a word' with the owner

I had found him 3 'solid' prospective tenants before I moved out & one has taken the property.... for more than I was paying!


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Xabichica, you may be right about agents not replying but when my daughter was looking for a flat in Seville in August, she had loads of replies via idealista. She was doing it in Spanish, cos lots don't speak or rather u derstand English, but virtually every flat she replied to was waiting for us. May have been the time of year or whatever but we had some exhausting days with the heat but the agents always appeared.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Justina said:


> Xabichica, you may be right about agents not replying but when my daughter was looking for a flat in Seville in August, she had loads of replies via idealista. She was doing it in Spanish, cos lots don't speak or rather u derstand English, but virtually every flat she replied to was waiting for us. May have been the time of year or whatever but we had some exhausting days with the heat but the agents always appeared.


IME, thats rare lol!!! However, you may have a point about writing in Spanish. They maybe take that more seriously. I wonder if they get too many enquiries from British who arent serious????

Jo xxx


----------

